# UK to Vancouver Immigration Advice



## Spieman (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi there,
As it says in the title I am currently a UK resident with a need to move my life over to Canada. I had a friend who stayed in Vancouver and loved it. Is this a good place to stay? What are jobs; economy and rent like as well as transport? Is it easy to get around? I am currently working as a web content developer, however by the time I come there I would hopefully be a web designer. I know that this is a job thats on the canada jobs demand board. What processes do you have to follow in order to get in there? I have been to the government based immigration site for Canada but would like to hear form people who have had p[ersonal experience with something similar. 

Thanks


----------

